# JSE All Share Index (^J203)



## wmorton99 (17 March 2021)

Hi,

Can somebody point me to where I can find the current constituent list of the JSE All-Share index (Johannesburg) ?

I found this site:




__





						The Components of the South Africa FTSE All Share Index | TopForeignStocks.com
					

The Components of the South Africa FTSE All Share Index for 2019 are listed below: Data Source: Reuters, Africa Downloads: The Components of South Africa FTSE All Share Index 2019 (in Excel) South Africa FTSE All Share Index Factsheet - June 2017 (in pdf) Also see: The Components of the South...



					topforeignstocks.com
				




However the site says the listing is dated 2019 so no doubt the list isn't current.

Thanks in advance,

Will


----------

